# Andrea Bocelli



## Guest

Hey! I was making a list of things i'd like to recieve for christmas and lately, I haven't bought myself any cd's so I was thinking and I realized that *Andrea Bocelli's album AMORE is being released on January 31st!!* I'm so excited, he has an amazing voice. I decided to go ahead and pre-order the album because I get a free 8x10 photo!! I have the link if anyone is interested [SPAM removed]


----------



## Violinista

One word: Hack.

Sorry


----------



## Edward Elgar

I agree he has an amazing voice. The best singer in existance at the moment in my opinion! He shines in his recording of Verdi's Requiem.


----------



## toughcritic

The best crossover singer...maybe


----------



## moody

skindoc_denise said:


> Hey! I was making a list of things i'd like to recieve for christmas and lately, I haven't bought myself any cd's so I was thinking and I realized that *Andrea Bocelli's album AMORE is being released on January 31st!!* I'm so excited, he has an amazing voice. I decided to go ahead and pre-order the album because I get a free 8x10 photo!! I have the link if anyone is interested [SPAM removed]


He's got hardly any voice,he's got no technique and you should try to do better.


----------



## Sator

I didn't know he could conduct! Conducting when you are blind would be quite difficult, I imagine...

EDIT sorry, I though this was in the Conductor's subforum..


----------



## Sid James

I'm not a fanboy or groupie of the man, but I like his albums with easy listening and crossover songs. I've got one or two myself, it's good music to chill out to. I don't remember hearing his "serious" classical work (eg. in opera), but I'm not a big opera fan in general, it is lowest in the totem poll of my genre preferences, though I don't mind an opera now and then when the mood takes me...


----------



## Yoshi

I really like him for some reason... I rather listen to him than many opera singers. There's just something about his voice.


----------



## Delicious Manager

moody said:


> He's got hardly any voice,he's got no technique and you should try to do better.


Agreed! I continue to be dumbfounded by this fraud's popularity. I had the misfortune to hear the 'Bocellism' guesting on someone's album over the weekend and was reminded why I detest this blind charlatan so much. The voice is feeble (ever heard him sing without a microphone?), the timbre is grating and erratic (somewhat akin to a cat being castrated without its prior approval) and he can't hold a single note in tune. I wonder if he would have done so well if his cynical marketers hadn't made sure his closed, unseeing eyes were on every CD cover?

I can only assume that those who like the Bocellism haven't really heard a decent tenor. If not, then my flabber is even more ghasted! Pass me the brown paper bag, would you?


----------



## tgtr0660

I'm not sure whether to be grateful for Bocelli's popularizing of a few arias from a few operas or to detest him for being the only thing that a lot of people know, and think is THE best representation, of, classical music. 

And no matter how hard I try I tend to go with the latter.


----------



## Delicious Manager

tgtr0660 said:


> I'm not sure whether to be grateful for Bocelli's popularizing of a few arias from a few operas or to detest him for being the only thing that a lot of people know, and think is THE best representation, of, classical music.
> 
> And no matter how hard I try I tend to go with the latter.


You mean murdering a few arias and passing off semi-pop songs as 'opera'? The guy is hateful. A friend of mine likens the sound of his voice as 'like a bleating goat in pain'. I think she's pretty near the mark. I am all for getting more people to listen to classical music, but people then listen to the Bocellism and think that's it, which does a huge disservice to us all.


----------



## tgtr0660

^I know I know. That's why I tend towards the hate side of things.  Other popular kind-of crossover artists like Andre Rieu might be guilty of the former, so they will deserve less hate from me.


----------



## bassClef

I liked him singing with Elmo. Other than that, not so much ...


----------



## mamascarlatti

The worst thing is that if mainstream non-opera fans know you like opera, they run to their collection and INFLICT him on you.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Delicious Manager said:


> Agreed! I continue to be dumbfounded by this fraud's popularity. I had the misfortune to hear the 'Bocellism' guesting on someone's album over the weekend and was reminded why I detest this blind charlatan so much. The voice is feeble (ever heard him sing without a microphone?), the timbre is grating and erratic (somewhat akin to a cat being castrated without its prior approval) and he can't hold a single note in tune. I wonder if he would have done so well if his cynical marketers hadn't made sure his closed, unseeing eyes were on every CD cover?
> 
> I can only assume that those who like the Bocellism haven't really heard a decent tenor. If not, then my flabber is even more ghasted! Pass me the brown paper bag, would you?


Blind Charlatan? I get not liking the musician, I'm not a Bocelli fan either, but this is a sadistic comment... I would be ashamed to insult this man in that way!


----------

